# Vermont Castings RSFVD34



## Kykoh (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Vermont Castings gas fireplace with a Honeywell remote.  The Pilot light doesn't stay on, the LED flashes non stop, there is no code.  I have had this fireplace for 3 years and it has only worked for about 2 months total.  We have had the dealer we bought it from out several times to fix it but it just costs more and more money and still doesn't work.  I just replaced the Valve and the thermopiles and still no luck.  Any ideas?


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 12, 2011)

i would say call a different service tech. the dealer you bought it from should know how to get it running for you but if not, call some one else.
we could go thru a ton of different things but troubleshooting is best done in person with the unit right there.
there just isnt that much to these units. there pretty basic.
why did you replace the valve? they rarely go bad .


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 12, 2011)

If its the modulating comfort control then the valve more then likely went bad. Its sounds like this system since you said two thermopiles.


I have never had good luck with this system. The fan portion fails, main burner portion fails etc. 

A trick i have tried with limited success is to switch the thermopile connections, move the front red and white to the back and the back red and white to the front.

Sometimes this works if the valve was replaced and were not installed on the same terminals.

Sometimes its cheaper to buy a new unit with a simple standing pilot system with a SIT valve is most reliable. You spend how much on repairs over and over to get bad results. These honeywell systems/valves were garbage out of the gate in my opinion.

Sorry about your bad luck with this unit.


----------



## Kykoh (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes you are correct, it is the comfort control.  We replaced the valve because the service tech thought that was the only thing he hadn't tried.  We did switch back to front with the thermalpiles and it didn't work, so we replaced those also.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 14, 2011)

The honeywell valves were notorious for poor solder connections in the heads of the valves.

These are not serviceable. You replace and hope you get a good one. 

I have replaced up to 3 in a row before i have gotten one that works correctly.


----------



## Kykoh (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for your quick replies.  I had the dealer sales rep out, he used to be a service tech and the "new valve" was faulty and he replaced it with a SIT valve, and it is working finally.  Thanks again.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats great that its working, but putting a SIT valve in that specific unit which was certified with a label for the comfort control may not have been his best solution.

I have been in this business my whole life, and not once have i modified a unit like that. If something goes wrong, and when it does its usually bad, there is too much liability. Inspetor comes in and finds out the unit has a different valve in place then what it was built with, you may not have any insurance coverage.

As a homeowner you can do anything, the rep on the other can't legally. If the manufactuer has a certification in writing stating this conversion is certified then great, if they don't i would be wary.

They made the units with regular valves but the rating plate states what system it was certified with.

Not trying to scare you, just something to look into so your tail is covered.

He would have had to change the pilot assembly as well, RF system has 2 thermopiles, and a SIT system has a thermopile and a thermocouple which means new assembly to be proper. Did he do this?


----------



## Kykoh (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes he replaced the pilot assembly too and added a rheostat to control the fan speed.  It has been running steady for 5 days and so far so good.  I am finally happy with this unit, which I am sure I would never be with that piss poor over priced Honeywell valve.  Sometimes simplicity is King!!


----------

